# Shrimp in the UK



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply to the earlier questions.
Seems like theres a few UK people on here, so i was just wondering whereabouts you obtain your shrimp from?
I've only found one place near me that actually sells any variety and its not always frequent with stock of that sort, its also far enough away to make casual visits on the offchance a pain. 
The other option I have been contemplating is by mail order, the only places I have found so far seem to be these two.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/gogosnails

http://www.snailshop.co.uk/

Has anyone used them, or could anyone recommend a supplier?
Thanks again.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

I ordered snails from http://www.snailshop.co.uk/ to the Netherlands which arrived in good shape.

Regards,
Riba


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Gogosnails had a problem with DOAs but I think the breather bags were the problem....couldn't comment on snailshop. To be honest the prices shrimp go up to on eBay is ridiculous.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I dunno to be honest the prices on ebay seem cheaper than at my local store, 6 cherry shrimp for about a tenner versus £4 each at the shop. Same for any other shrimps they get, ghost shrimp were priced at about 3 quid each.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Geh :shock: ! I guess proximity does count for something, here I occasionally find ghost shrimp 10 for a buck (a bit over half a British pound.)


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Location, Location, Location:exclaim: It will depend on availability of shrimp and as long as they can sell and that price they will continue. If and when you have local members who are breeding and selling the price and availability will be to your liking


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

£4 a cherry shrimp? That's expensive.

£10.99 with £6.75 p&p seems reasonable as long as you're getting healthy shrimp and can't get them from anywhere else.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Let us know how you get on.

Good luck.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Script404 said:


> I dunno to be honest the prices on ebay seem cheaper than at my local store, 6 cherry shrimp for about a tenner versus £4 each at the shop. Same for any other shrimps they get, ghost shrimp were priced at about 3 quid each.


Scuse me dragging up this post again but if you plan on buying shrimp from ebay always ask the seller the size of the shrimp before buying. £10 for six cherry shrimp with £7 p&p might seem ok for adult shrimp (if you can't find them elsewhere) but some people sell tiddlers without mentioning it on their auctions.

Just a heads up.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> Scuse me dragging up this post again but if you plan on buying shrimp from ebay always ask the seller the size of the shrimp before buying. £10 for six cherry shrimp with £7 p&p might seem ok for adult shrimp (if you can't find them elsewhere) but some people sell tiddlers without mentioning it on their auctions.
> 
> Just a heads up.


It's a good idea to ask about sizes. Personally I won't ship really young shrimp unless they are requested. Otherwise when customers open the bags, I think they're a little disappointed.


----------

